# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  I just want google.com as my home page...

## DeeryTheDeer

I upgraded to Windows 7 and updated Firefox... how do I get the simple "Google.com" as my home page again? Google used to have a link at the bottom that said, "Make Google your homepage", but it's gone.  ::roll::

----------


## Carôusoul

> I upgraded to Windows 7 and updated Firefox... how do I get the simple "Google.com" as my home page again? Google used to have a link at the bottom that said, "Make Google your homepage", but it's gone.



Tools>Options> There's a bar here to type whatever you want your homepage to be.

Voila.

----------


## Noogah

Google.com

Drag this hyperlink to the home button.

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

Thanks, Carôusoul.





> Google.com
> 
> Drag this hyperlink to the home button.



OMG that's awesome.  ::shock::  Wow. LOL. I've just learned something new I never knew before about computers... thanks a lot!

----------

